# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành >  Música resort condotel đẳng cấp đậm chất party  tại đà nẵng 0905605508

## nganmai68

Cuối năm, Cocobay bất ngờ tung siêu phẩm “Party Condotel” đậm chất Ibiza đầu tiên tại Châu Á :0905605508
 Chủ đề: Dự án Cocobay Da Nang
Tổ hợp Cocobay vừa chính thức tung ra thị trường tòa Party Condotel cực kỳ ấn tượng có tên Coco Música Resort – mảnh ghép hoàn hảo để làm nên Cocobay rực rỡ, sôi động, náo nhiệt. Đây cũng chính là Party Condotel mang đậm phong cách Ibiza đầu tiên tại Châu Á.
Cuối năm, Cocobay bất ngờ tung siêu phẩm “Party Condotel” đậm chất Ibiza đầu tiên tại Châu Á 
Empire Group chính thức tung Party Condotel Coco Música Resort ra thị trường - Nơi lý tưởng cho các đại tiệc âm nhạc đẳng cấp thế giới
Mảnh ghép tuyệt vời để làm nên Cocobay rực rỡ, hấp dẫn
Ngay từ những ngày đầu ra mắt thị trường, Cocobay được định vị là tổ hợp giải trí náo nhiệt cho du khách. Tổ hợp này còn được kỳ vọng sẽ làm phong phú hình ảnh của một Việt Nam – đất nước không chỉ xinh đẹp, thân thiện mà còn là điểm đến nhộn nhịp, sôi động cho du khách trên toàn thế giới.
Và khi Coco Música Resort được tung ra, du khách có quyền tin tưởng Cocobay sẽ trở thành một “Ibiza” đầy đam mê hay một “Las Vegas” cuồng nhiệt của xứ Cờ Hoa. Coco Música Resort chính là thiên đường tiệc tùng ngày đêm cho du khách thỏa sức vui chơi hết mình. Để làm được điều nay, từ vị trí, tiện ích đến thiết kế của Coco Música Resort đều được đầu tư hoàn hảo.
Cuối năm, Cocobay bất ngờ tung siêu phẩm “Party Condotel” đậm chất Ibiza đầu tiên tại Châu Á
Coco Música Resort – Party Condotel siêu chất, mảnh ghép hoàn hảo để Cocobay trở nên rực rỡ
Vị trí dành riêng cho những bữa tiệc
Coco Música Resort là tòa condotel duy nhất kết nối trực tiếp với đại sân khấu ngoài trời – Nơi sẽ diễn ra những đại hội âm nhạc hoành tráng, thu hút sự tham gia của những DJ, ca sĩ, vũ công… hàng đầu thế giới và Việt Nam. Sân khấu này cũng chính là nơi diễn ra đại lễ hội âm nhạc được cả giới trẻ mong chờ hàng năm. Cocofest là một trong số đó.
Coco Música Resort còn là điểm khởi đầu của tuyến phố đi bộ với chuỗi mua sắm, ẩm thực và biểu diễn nghệ thuật rộn rã mỗi ngày. Chưa kể Coco Música Resort còn là tòa condotel nằm liền kề với sông Cổ Cò, vị trí lý tưởng để tản bộ buổi chiều tà ngắm hoàng hôn trước khi màn đêm buông xuống.
Party Condotel đậm chất Ibiza đầu tiên tại Châu Á
Một chuỗi tiện ích phục vụ các buổi tiệc tùng được Empire Group đầu tư quy mô và siêu chất ở Coco Música Resort. Từ bar, pub, sàn nhảy, câu lạc bộ khiêu vũ, cửa hàng hóa trang đều không thể thiếu để Coco Música Resort trở thành một Party Condotel rực rỡ không khác thiên đường tiệc tùng Ibiza.

Cuối năm, Cocobay bất ngờ tung siêu phẩm “Party Condotel” đậm chất Ibiza đầu tiên tại Châu Á
Coco Música Resort sở hữu những quán bar ấn tượng và sân khấu hoành tráng (Ảnh minh họa)
Sự đầu tư ấn tượng về bar chính là điểm tuyệt vời của Coco Música Resort. Sở hữu một loạt quán bar ấn tượng từ bar ngoài trời, pool bar, sky bar, thậm chí một số căn hộ đặc biệt cũng được thiết kế như một quán bar thu nhỏ, du khách sẽ được bùng nổ trong những đại tiệc âm nhạc hoành tráng.
Sân khấu chính ở Coco Música Resort sẽ được đầu tư hệ thống âm thanh, ánh sáng bùng nổ. Đây sẽ là nơi thường xuyên tổ chức đại tiệc âm nhạc thu hút những nghệ sĩ hàng đầu Việt Nam và thế giới tham gia. Khu vực này còn có pool bar, nơi dành cho những du khách sành điệu cần không gian vui chơi hết mình với bạn bè.
Không cần đến Tây Ban Nha để được đắm chìm vào Ibiza, ngay ở Coco Música Resort, du khách cũng có thể hòa mình vào không khí lễ hội cuồng nhiệt không ngừng, ở bất cứ nơi đâu và bất kể khoảng thời gian nào trong ngày.
Thiết kế phóng khoáng, phá cách
Coco Música Resort sở hữu ngôn ngữ thiết kế hiện đại, ấn tượng. Một “Party Condotel” sống động không chỉ từ ánh sáng, âm thanh mà ngay cả kiến trúc cũng khiến Coco Música Resort trở nên rực rỡ.
Sử dụng phong cách Pop-Art trong thiết kế, Coco Música Resort trở nên phá cách và bùng nổ. Cách sắp xếp đường nét ngẫu hứng, sắc màu phong phú mang lại sự tươi trẻ và năng động cho tổng thể tòa condotel. Kiến trúc Coco Música Resort không có chỗ cho sự buồn tẻ, đơn điệu, thay vào đó chỉ ngập tràn sự trẻ trung, phóng khoáng và táo bạo.
Coco Música Resort gồm 760 căn condotel. Giai đoạn 1, Empire Group giới thiệu ra thị trường hơn 200 căn. Hướng đến đối tượng du khách trẻ trung, năng động, sẵn sàng chi tiêu cho các cuộc vui hết mình, Coco Música Resort hứa hẹn sẽ là tòa condotel “làm nên ăn ra” cho giới đầu tư.
Chủ đầu tư cho biết, mỗi căn Coco Música Resort có giá bình quân 1,8 tỷ. Trong đó, khách hàng chỉ thanh toán 1 lần duy nhất chỉ từ 790 triệu sẽ sở hữu ngay, phần còn lại, ngân hàng SHB sẽ hỗ trợ vay trong 20 năm với lãi suất 0% trong 18 tháng.
PKD 0905605508

----------

